# يا ألهى ومخلصى يسوع



## النهيسى (11 مايو 2011)

*يا ألهى ومخلصى يسوع





من ضعفى وخطايايا وأثامى أترجى رحمتك ألتمس من أبوتك لى
 اشترتنى بدمك الغالى الذى سفك على الصليب ومن أجلى أنا
 حولت لى العبوديه الى بنوه 
يا سيدى يا يسوع
لا تترك شعبك بين فكى القروش تنهش فى عظامنا ولحمنا تمزقنا 





قالها داود رجل الصلاه
كثيرون يقولون لنفسي  ليس له خلاص بإلهه
وأقول أيضا معه
” اللهم التفت الى معونتي، يارب اسرع وأعيني، ليخز ويخجل طالبوا نفسي
ياسيدى يا يسوع
هل تترك أولادك
هل تترك محبيك
هل تتركنا ضعفاء وسط هذا العالم
هل وهل
تساؤلات كثيره 
أعلم أنها تجارب 
لكنك يا سيدى  عندما تأتى بالتجربه يكون معها الفرج والفرح





لم تترك بطرس وسط البحر





ومتياس الرسول عندما يبشر بك لأهل مدينة برطس  وكان يصنع العجائب والمعجزات بواسطة الروح   , فلآمن كثيرون بالمسيحية وبدأوا يكسرون الأصنام التى كانوا يعبدونها . 
  وقيد بالأغلال والسلاسل وسجن معه كثير من مسيحي المدينة  
ومن أعماق السجن وفى ظلمة الليل وقف متياس الرسول يصلى لك

وسمعت  لصلاته وأرسلت له أمك العذراء مريم بقوة إلهيه فحلت الحديد وأنفتحت أبواب السجن ووقف الحراس مبهوتين ومتعجبين وخرج الذين فى ضيقة ةسجن أحراراً متهللين وفرحين .
وحدث أن أبن الوالى كان مريضاً فشفته فآمن الوالى وكل بيته بالمسيحية  

 والآن نصلى لك يا ألهى
أن ترسل لنا العذراء الحنون لتفك قيود ضيقاتنا
لقد فتحت أعين العميان 
لقد أقمت الموتى 
لقد صنعت معجزات كثيره
كان يجول يصنع خيرا
تجول يارب الآن فى حياتنا
وأصنع معنا معجزه يا ألهى 
خلص شعبك وكنيستك
آمين
النهيســــــــى
*​


----------



## mary naeem (11 مايو 2011)

صلاة جميلة جداً
ربنا يبارك خدمتك


----------



## DODY2010 (16 مايو 2011)

صلاه راااااااااااااائعه ربن يحميكي


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

mary naeem قال:


> صلاة جميلة جداً
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك


مرور جميل
شكرا جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (17 مايو 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> صلاه راااااااااااااائعه ربن يحميكي


 
شكرا جداا
الرب يباركك​


----------



## مختارة (20 مايو 2011)

صلاة فى منتهى الجمال  انت دائما متألق صديقى


----------



## happy angel (31 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى اخى العزيز صلاة رااائعه جدااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## kalimooo (9 يونيو 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (9 يونيو 2011)

* 
شكرا جداا
مرور فى منتهى الروعه
الرب يباركك*​


----------

